
Testing AngularJS with Protractor and Karma – Part 2 - mjhea0
http://mherman.org/blog/2015/04/26/testing-angularjs-with-protractor-and-karma-part-2#.VTz7uOYnvPV.hackernews
======
frido-van-driem
I think you wil like this overview as well:
[https://angularjs.zeef.com/krishna.srinivasan](https://angularjs.zeef.com/krishna.srinivasan)

~~~
mjhea0
nice. thanks!

